# Got my cottage



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Could nt afford a secondary BOL , so we bought as a rental property not waterfront but close to it, 2500 gallon cistern always kept full in summer battery operated water tester also spare filters for system, well insulated, 3000 gallon holding tank blacwater, have a wood stove to install on 45 minutes drive from home. Friendly little community of about 75 cottages 1/2 of em live year round. It will sleep 6 adults comfortably, my camping trailer is parked as well which can slepp 6 adults semi comfortably. Cottage has two sheds stcked with wood axes hatches fishing rods, nets all cooking untensils for inside or outside cooking. Preps at home comming along need more food supplies and knowledge books on edible plants. But I am slowly getting there. :sssh:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Bet the option of actually having a BOL takes a load off of you.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good for you. Just been thinking of building a BOL and got into permit and code BS and thought to hell with it. You just gave me some hope, and Im also so happy for you.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to hear that your plans are coming along ... :beercheer:


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Takes a large amount of worry out of my life I like the fact it has 2 holding tanks I will always have 2500 gallons of potable water. With a 3000 black water tank. The weekly rental has worked out great. Advertise on kijiji n craigs list which is free we pre screen to ensure its not rented to kids or partiers. Bonus now I have tax right off. Little bit of extra work but so far we enjoy it. Being a small community they have a great neighbor hood watch program. All my neighbors live year round guess I need to have BBQ n beers for em. So far so good


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

roadrash said:


> Takes a large amount of worry out of my life I like the fact it has 2 holding tanks I will always have 2500 gallons of potable water.


That is awesome. Your comment about it taking a large amount of worry out of your life really strikes a chord for me. Good for you! :2thumb:


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

My humble BOL 18'' of attic insulation walls well insulated floor insulated its abot 2' off ground good roof windows will need replacing but storms are good and plastic and tape cheap for the winter. future plans are a small solar set up wood burning fireplace if needed swap out now its natural gas, small water purification system but thats gonna be down the road.


----------

